# Rashad Evans Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Whatcha all think of it, Im pretty happy with it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Whatcha all think of it, Im pretty happy with it.


I like it man.. Thats a good one. Nice Look and flow you have going. I like the Text as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Nikkos, Im really digging the vibrant colours lately dont know why.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to comment on some shit I don't know about, but here it goes....love the vibrant colors, but I think the most left Rashad is conflicting with the middle Rashad. Move him over a bit and another ******* nice sig from Toxic. I get it, it looks like an echo, kinda (if you know what I mean) but still, three seperate Rashads would look real good.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

He's right, move the left Rashad over a smidge, and I'd personally go with a mohagany glow instead of those stringy things, but that's not my sig.

Also, I really like what you're doing with the text these days, you've finally got a hang of your typography. Now all you need is placement. I think you should lower the text to about 3px about the border.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup, what Plazz said. Move the left render over a bit and lower the text But that sig is great man, good job once again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> This?


That.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

that looks awesome!


----------

